

 Vodafone reveals existence of secret wires that allow state surveillance - pavanred
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/jun/06/vodafone-reveals-secret-wires-allowing-state-surveillance

======
bainsfather
link to vodafone's data:

[http://www.vodafone.com/content/sustainabilityreport/2014/in...](http://www.vodafone.com/content/sustainabilityreport/2014/index/operating_responsibly/privacy_and_security/law_enforcement/country_by_country.html)

------
Zigurd
So, no. They don't all spy on their people. And they don't all do it at a
massive scale.

~~~
justincormack
Those are numbers of warrants and exclude anything obtained directly from the
network, which they also said happens.

The number of warrants is huge, eg in Australia where it suggests maybe 2% of
the population are being surveilled with warrants.

~~~
Zigurd
I would expect the inner circle - the so-called "Five Eyes" to have as high a
standard as the NSA sets.

